# Компьютерные технологии > Цифровое изображение >  Нужен совет

## Vitaliya

Давно хотела  купить цифровой фотоаппарат  Nikon Coolpix S3100. Привыкла  к своему  старому, плёночному Olympus 80s, но сами знаете, кадров маловато и не очень качественно, подружка предложила взять   в интернет магазине цифровой фотоаппарат  Nikon Coolpix S3100 качество высокое и разрешение отличное  в  айти меню за 1265 руб., интересуют цены, реально ли приобрести  еще дешевле?

----------


## CSIT.RuW

Можно купить в своём городе в магазине, предварительно попросив у людей скидку для этого магазина.
Посмотрел в этом айтименю - не найдено похожего товара.
1265 - куда ещё дешевле-то?
Посмотри цены на яндекс маркете, средняяцена три тысячи и выше, весьма сомнительнаяцена попалась тебе.

----------


## Justin_C

> 1265 - куда ещё дешевле-то?


+100500
Цена волшебная

----------


## C0XPAHUTb

в интернет магазинах мне кажеться само дешевле,но я как то боюсь там брать что то

----------


## Астахов

Почему? если брать в официальном и проверенном - никто не кинет и не подсунет брак.

----------


## ZtGoodman

Гляньте в интернет магазине на дворе 21 век

----------


## ilarionova

Взяла  фотоаппарат Olympus , очень довольна. Интернет-магазины - это очень удобно для таких покупок!

----------


## Михаил29

Норм фот, бери!

----------


## Kimbli

Если ты только с китая его закажешь, может быть и будет дешевле) Но качество будет соответственное)

----------


## tamalex

> Если ты только с китая его закажешь, может быть и будет дешевле) Но качество будет соответственное)


Очень полезный совет - особенно через 6 лет!

----------


## DEL

Неужели Апорт так низко упал, что спамит на форуме.

----------

